# How Crappy our press is now...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://news.msn.com/offbeat/the-audacit ... orial-stir

this was on the front page of MSN today. All they are talking about is Obama's suit. What about the issues in IRAQ, UKRAINE, GAZA, British Terror level, Racial tensions in the US (Missouri), How some are forcasting our economy to go backwards, the dead lines and time tables for more HEALTH CARE stuff, etc. yet they feel they need to blog, tweet, write a story about the color of a suit that the president is wearing!!

this shows you the sad state our country is in. This should be a page 7 thing not on the front and center of the news!! Yet many won't get my reference to "page 7".

I mean are these the same people that think Jon Stewart and Colbert are news anchors and speak the truth!!!

Sorry for the rant but stuff like this bugs me that this is what we consider news in this country.... uke: uke:


----------

